
NovaStelo: Block-style programming for multi-agent systems, based on MIT Scratch - mpweiher
https://github.com/EiichiroIto/NovaStelo
======
gorgoiler
Scratch is rad. It’s so productive. Modeling threads as sprites — a physical
version of actors with <touch> being the most common _message passing_ — is
such a liberating / accelerating idea.

It’s also a bit too easy to get, ahem, emergent properties in Scratch, but
that’s fine for one off playful hacking. Pong bats that accelerate balls etc.

------
qwe098cube
I have read "multi-agent system" or "agent based programming" a few times, but
I have not yet understood what is meant by it.

~~~
mthoms
This is a great explanation as to why modeling the behaviours of each "agent"
(a citizen in this case) is more realistic than attempting to model the system
(a city) as a whole.

[https://theconversation.com/how-big-data-and-the-sims-are-
he...](https://theconversation.com/how-big-data-and-the-sims-are-helping-us-
to-build-the-cities-of-the-future-47292)

~~~
jonnydubowsky
That article provides excellent context. Thanks for sharing.

The featured simulation is by Nick Malleson. His website is full of excellent
(and relavent) resources.

[http://www.nickmalleson.co.uk/](http://www.nickmalleson.co.uk/)

------
jonnydubowsky
This gives me an excuse to play around with Pharro (Smalltalk).

The author also created a block-style programming environment for tackling
graph structure and graph coloring algorithm (for Pharro).

[https://github.com/EiichiroIto/Gratch](https://github.com/EiichiroIto/Gratch)

------
bjonnh
Could someone familiar with how those systems are made explain how time and
ordering of events work in these?

